# RainBird Controller Help



## kennykenny (Jul 8, 2019)

I have an ESP-Me controller(non Wi Fi). I would like to water 5 times per day which I have set the controller to perform. Where I need assistance is that I would like, depending upon the time of day, to change the amount of time per zone that the sprinkler is on and do not see this as an option. How can I change the sprinkler run time per zone, depending upon the time of day? Is this possible? Thank you.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

You should have multiple programs (A,B,C,D). They can all be set for different run times/zones/etc... So if you want to run then at 25 minutes for 4 cycles, do it on program A. Then setup program B for a cycle at a lesser time.


----------

